# Who rides Moto around this place? Lets see some pics of you throwing down?



## MircalGrow (Aug 21, 2013)

As the title says, where are all the Moto, woods, trail riders at? Anything with two wheels and in the dirt! Lets see some pics of us fellow Moto heads throwing down big nasty whips (trying at least) and raiiling ruts! 

[video=youtube_share;DIzinPJAqpk]http://youtu.be/DIzinPJAqpk[/video]


----------



## pghdave420 (Aug 21, 2013)

back in my days of racing 05-07 .i still ride i got the same quad its a 2005 450r.and i got my 2001 wr 426 thing wont die lol


----------



## MircalGrow (Aug 22, 2013)

Lol! The yamaha's heads are very dependable. Four wheelers scare me always pitching side to side in ruts. Lol That pic of the crash on the star sucked.


----------



## RPM371 (Sep 1, 2013)

I used to ride 250cc class motocross, but all the kinescopes were lost in a fire.


----------



## Greenwhilley (Sep 1, 2013)

I go from moto or enduro to road every 12 or so months. When I can afford it ill have both.
this is my current toy.


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 1, 2013)

I ice raced on a road course, riding different bikes in different classes. Yz426, Yz250f and an old dog Dt400.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 1, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZSAfP8I6HE&feature=c4-overview&list=UUa6UBMKgcn9g4bziqLFVezA


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jul 29, 2014)

Six year old son grinding it up in the hot sun.


----------

